# Question for NYU People



## Ilex (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm thinking of taking the beginning and intermediate production courses at NYU this summer. Can you give me an idea of how intense these courses are and tell me what you think of the teachers, De Jesus and Sanders? Thanks!


----------



## Ilex (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm thinking of taking the beginning and intermediate production courses at NYU this summer. Can you give me an idea of how intense these courses are and tell me what you think of the teachers, De Jesus and Sanders? Thanks!


----------



## Hoeks (Mar 21, 2004)

ehe I had carlos "daMan"jesus last semester in Video production.  He's a cool guy and he is open for ANYTHING (last semester, a girl wanted to do a Porn and he was alright with it). In my eyes, he is more tha artistic person than the technical one. I do not really know which courses the beginning and intermediates are?

Are you shooting 16mm black and white? if yes, the course is definitely very intense but worth to take. You gonna have a blast. I heard nothing bad about sanders but I do not know him very well.


----------



## Ilex (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks, Hoeks. The beginning class I'm looking at is Sight and Sound and the intermediate is the color-sync one. The description for color-sync says you need a five-page script prepared before the first class, though . . . does that mean I shouldn't take it right after sight and sound? There's only one weekend between sessions I & II.


----------



## Hoeks (Mar 21, 2004)

wow that IS tough

sight and sound film is already a very intense course, but color sync is the big one. You should be prepared with script, storyboard and everything

You are not going to NYU as a student? is it just a summer thing?

Color sync is bassically a 16mm (or super 16/35mm) short film class with sync sound and a 5-8 page script. Students usually spend 1000-7000 dollars on that film. It is the NYU junior project and every student is able to do a short in that class.


----------



## Ilex (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah, it's just for the summer. Guess both at once isn't the best idea, then  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hoeks (Mar 22, 2004)

I would reccomend to take only sight and sound film it is an AWESOME class...color sync may be too much


----------



## Ilex (Mar 24, 2004)

Hoeks, I heard there are a couple of required texts for Sight and Sound -- could you let me know which ones if you remember?


----------

